#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Mbal software

## alouche

Dear bro,


 I need Mbal software for "material balance calculation " in reservoir simulation. If some one have a link please give me it.

Thanks a lot!See More: Mbal software

----------


## ameer_mechanical

you can search for Mabl on 4 share stie

----------


## alouche

Can you give me the link please I only found there mbal manual.
Thanks

----------


## shahper82

anybOdy can share MBAL n PROSPER software
PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEE

my email is khaversaeed82@gmail.com

thankx

----------


## Luciano Zanga

hi everybody!

i need MBAL, so, i'll appreciate if anybody can give me a link or the setup.exe

My email: zangari.luciano@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## temr

Look for IPM in software forum

----------


## abdul.haseeb

> anybOdy can share MBAL n PROSPER software
> PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> my email is khaversaeed82@gmail.com
> 
> thankx



Dear It is already posted in this forum, please browse and search, definitely you will find your desire.
Regards,

----------

